# Vape Shops In Gauteng



## StingRay999

Hi all. Sorry if this is not the right place for this. I will be in Parktown next week Friday and I was hoping to visit some Vape shops in Gauteng while I am there. Can any one please advise this clueless Lowvelder which shops there are in the Johannesburg area that are worth visiting. I will be hanging around till late afternoon when I have to be in Kempton Park. I saw VapeKing head office is not far from Parktown but I am not sure if they allow walk in shopping there.


----------



## Melinda

yep they allow walk in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

StingRay999 said:


> Hi all. Sorry if this is not the right place for this. I will be in Parktown next week Friday and I was hoping to visit some Vape shops in Gauteng while I am there. Can any one please advise this clueless Lowvelder which shops there are in the Johannesburg area that are worth visiting. I will be hanging around till late afternoon when I have to be in Kempton Park. I saw VapeKing head office is not far from Parktown but I am not sure if they allow walk in shopping there.


 
VapeKing: just make an appointment with @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

